# Looking for hunting land around walton co



## padkisson (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey folks! I'm on the search to find a few hundred acres (1-500) to lease for hunting. Not really looking for a club, just some land someone may have that's interested in leasing it out to a hunter. Just looking for something I can hunt in the morning and/or afternoons and still be able to go home. I'm interested in finding something in or around Walton County for deer and turkey. I appreciate any help.


----------



## Jasonbritt80 (Oct 30, 2010)

if you find something let me know ill go in with you if you will let me.


----------



## gtg922e (Oct 31, 2010)

Me too


----------



## w-deputy (Nov 10, 2010)

Me too


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 15, 2010)

I think there's about 200 of us.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 15, 2010)

01Foreman400 said:


> I think there's about 200 of us.



Make that 201


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 15, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Make that 201


 
202


----------



## kalebelk (Nov 15, 2010)

203


----------



## chad smith (Nov 15, 2010)

204


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 17, 2010)

205


----------



## biggdogg (Nov 18, 2010)

well to heck with it, i'll jump in. 206


----------



## SkyHigh (Nov 22, 2010)

Uhhh....207?


----------



## DeepweR (Nov 27, 2010)

208


----------



## snakers (Nov 28, 2010)

209.  im hunting my back yard right now and i have seen some big ones and took a decent eight out.. i live on youth monroe rd.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2010)

Sounds like there are plenty of us here to find some land in Walton or Morgan county and put a club together. Just gotta find that available lease...


----------



## Milkman (Nov 28, 2010)

snakers said:


> 209.  im hunting my back yard right now and i have seen some big ones and took a decent eight out.. i live on youth monroe rd.



How much to lease 1/2 of the yard


----------

